
Ask HN: Catholic.fm – Feedback Needed - ryangeftmangold
So here&#x27;s the full story:<p>I&#x27;m part of an interfaith team that helped to develop Catholic.fm... and will look to do the same at Jewish.fm and TheBible.fm and Blessed.fm and other faith-based .fm URLs... all audio platforms that we have some ideas for, but are still trying to figure out how they can be the most useful for people of one faith and also across faiths.<p>Of course we can only start to figure out what the first of these -- Catholic.fm -- should be if people engage with the site.<p>I&#x27;d be indebted if you could share Catholic.fm on your social media pages... maybe https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;catholicfm1 and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;catholicdotfm too. The website has readings of the Catholic liturgy for Christmas, including chanted Psalms. &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Catholic.fm invites you to participate in the creation of a platform that helps to spread the good word, and supports your deep connection to the Catholic faith&quot; is what we&#x27;re trying to convey... and at very least it could be that you know people -- or you know people who know people -- who want to experience the holiday but cannot actually make it to church for some reason. I think it&#x27;s worth sharing and trying to spread.   :)<p>And I met with a Priest from The Vatican about Catholic.fm earlier in the year, and am supposed to talk to someone whom The Pope recently appointed as the Head of Communications for the Holy See next month. We&#x27;ll see what happens!
======
gus_massa
Form the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

